
Chinese Bitcoin Mining Company May Have Made as Much Money as Nvidia Last Year - meri_dian
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/02/23/secretive-chinese-bitcoin-mining-company-may-have-made-as-much-money-as-nvidia-last-year.html
======
nocobot
I'd love to see who is buying the miners and what percentage of customers
manage to run profitable mining operations. Mining without having access to
nearly free energy seems to me to be very dependent on bitcoin increasing in
value.

